# madmodder.net seems to be down?



## cidrontmg (Nov 2, 2010)

Might anyone know why?


----------



## Bluechip (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope.

Been off for several hours now. 

DaveBC


----------



## itowbig (Nov 2, 2010)

ya i just tried too and no go its been like that for a day or three for me very slow to get into and now just no getting there. first here now there.  WAAAAAA :'( th_wtf1 hopefully soon it will be fixed any body notified them


----------



## Chazz (Nov 2, 2010)

The server might be off line, also if the site is under attack through a 'denial of service' exploit it would be near impossible to log on and a worst case senerio, the site has been attacked and 'black listed'.......hope not.

Regards,
Chazz


----------



## dsquire (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Guys

I am a moderator over on MadModder and I have not heard anything as to why the board is down. If I hear anything I will come back here and post it. I am sure that Eric and others are doing everything that they can to get things up and running again what ever the problem is. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## kjk (Nov 2, 2010)

I emailed Eric, fearing madmodder had been attacked, but he has replied that it is a hosting service issue (Hardware failure) and they will be back up soon.


----------



## doubleboost (Nov 2, 2010)

that is good news


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys...

The service provider had/has a severe hardware issue going on right now. They are saying we should be restored by tonight (not sure when). We will be back hopefully soon.

Eric


----------



## GOOFY063 (Nov 3, 2010)

just tried the maddmodder 11:15 am central time its back up and woohoo1  th_wav


----------

